# Dad's Bday: A&L Dreadnaught or S&P Songsmith?



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

My father's birthday is on Sunday and we've decided to buy him an acoustic. His old Pan guitar has basically bit the bullet (damp basement for a couple of years = sad times).

I've narrowed it down to two very similar models that are the same price. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with either, or if you can offer an opinion as to which one I should get him.

Art & Lutherie Dreadnaught Series - Cedar Antique Burst

Simon & Patrick Songsmith in Burgundy


Thanks! I'm picking it up tomorrow most likely. They seem very similar, but I wanted some opinions just in case. I'm going to go try both out tomorrow.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I stand to be corrected, but I believe those are essentially the same guitar ... both are made/owned by Godin if I remember correctly. All I can say is that I bought my daughter this A&L Series a couple of years ago, and it's a fantastic little guitar.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Cedar is very nice , BUT you knew that was coming didn't you. It does ding really easy and both are very close in nature but one is more typical ( songsmith ) acoustic and the Cedar top is really nice and warm sounding, so it depends on what he likes to play.Ship 
or you can just buy him both and make him overly excited and the best B-day ever oh and for the record I do like the cedar but would go with the other


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Based on my experience with an S&P Songsmith Folk I would recommend that.
Had a more traditional top wood.

Both are fine guitars though, just a matter of taste.


----------



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

Went with the S&P. It's a beautiful guitar. Amazing for fingerpicking. Seems a tiny bit mushy when strumming hard, but I found using a softer pick helps with that.

Incredible guitar for $299. Giving it to Dad tomorrow. I think he'll be pleased!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

okcomputer said:


> Went with the S&P. It's a beautiful guitar. Amazing for fingerpicking. Seems a tiny bit mushy when strumming hard, but I found using a softer pick helps with that.
> 
> Incredible guitar for $299. Giving it to Dad tomorrow. I think he'll be pleased!


nice present-
i find these guitars tighten up a lot as they age, my a&l's were mushy when hit hard for the first few months- 
godin acoustics break in very niceley


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

What a lucky Dad, by chance are you looking for a part time father figure, my birthdays coming up and I saw a really nice guitar that I'd like.Ship........................okay you can call me dad


----------



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> What a lucky Dad, by chance are you looking for a part time father figure, my birthdays coming up and I saw a really nice guitar that I'd like.Ship........................okay you can call me dad


Haha!

He loved it. Total surprise. Going to visit again today... just to play it. Haha jk.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Great gift - well done!


----------

